# Cant find info on Kuli's? O_o



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know of a good caresheet for kuli loaches? Maybe i have the wrong name for them. The lil oranage and black guys.

I picked up two of them since i've always adored them.

Anyone have any tips about them? I would really like to have them in a planted tank i am planning. How do they fair in that situation?

thanks for any help anyone can offer


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

They are easy...I've had one for about 3 years and often forget he is in the tank. It's in a tank with angels and blue rams, some plastic plants and a few decorations. A few times I've had to look twice when vacuming the tank as he takes off when the hose gets close.

They eat left overs. I feed the tank flakes, shrimp, bloodworms and beefheart (not all on the same day) and he has done well.

I'm sure they will love the planted tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh awesome  I've had such a great time watching them already.. I do hope to get more somtime.. lol


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they are now known as Pangio kuhli. The old latin name is Acanthophthalmus kuhli. English names are Kuhli or ****** loach, so if you're googling them, try that.

I've kept them - there are a number of different species available with varying amounts of red and black and brown, but with similar body shapes. They have spines located at their eyes, like to burrow (if you have a fine enough substrate) and eat insects and worms. They will feed on a lot, mine have taken flake from the surface when excited enough. I've also read that the eat thread algae, but I've never seen it.

I like to keep a few of them when I do keep them, and I make sure that I drop a pellet at night just to ensure that they get enough to eat. They go nuts for bloodworms.

Dominic


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you for the advice  I'll try searching for the other names, that should really help.

I do watch them dig for quite a while when i get home. They like to take in some sand and shoot it out thier gills as they search around for goodies.. I do enjoy watching them explore and climb thier plants


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Thank you for the advice  I'll try searching for the other names, that should really help.


Dunno where you're looking, but Loaches Online is where you go for Loach info.

Just an example:

http://www.loaches.com/species_pages/kloach.html

"Kuhlis" are a lot of different species, and they're not all stripey.
They have a tendency not to travel too well, but your's sound as if they're pretty healthy. Once settled in, they are a pretty hardy fish.

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you for the link martin  it was a great help. I adjusted my temps because i found they were on the high end.. 

Saved me from making a horrid mistake..


----------

